# Badger cull set to fail for second year!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Despite setting targets they didn't think they could fail - thanks again to the selfless sabs & patrollers, its looking like they have! And still the govt talk of rolling the cull out to 40 more areas!

Badger cull set to fail for second year running | Environment | theguardian.com

Badger 41, found by activists, suffered a horrible death, with no independent monitor how many others have suffered? We will never know!
BBC News - Anger at badger's 'cruel' death in cull zone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

No surprises there then!! Will they ever learn guess the answer will be No Never.

Exactly what has happened both last year and this was already foretold even before it all started by various specialists and sources.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No surprises there then!! Will they ever learn guess the answer will be No Never.
> 
> Exactly what has happened both last year and this was already foretold even before it all started by various specialists and sources.


They keep changing their own criteria & even manage to fail that! How blatantly corrupt can they be??

The court of appeal is set to give its verdict anytime SDH > Court of Appeal due to make a decision on Badger Trust challenge (From Somerset County Gazette)

If we fail again I cant see anything preventing them rolling it out. That awful new SoS Liz Truss has already said she will :/


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> They keep changing their own criteria & even manage to fail that! How blatantly corrupt can they be??
> 
> The court of appeal is set to give its verdict anytime SDH > Court of Appeal due to make a decision on Badger Trust challenge (From Somerset County Gazette)
> 
> If we fail again I cant see anything preventing them rolling it out. That awful new SoS Liz Truss has already said she will :/


THE Court of Appeal is set to rule this week on whether the Government has acted unlawfully by not using an Independent Expert Panel to monitor the second round of badger culls.

Well hope they also take into consideration the scientific evidence put forward before it went ahead that was blatantly ignored and has all turned out to be true,
surely they have to see its unjust totally inhumane and was set to fail, and never will it be a success ever.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> THE Court of Appeal is set to rule this week on whether the Government has acted unlawfully by not using an Independent Expert Panel to monitor the second round of badger culls.
> 
> Well hope they also take into consideration the scientific evidence put forward before it went ahead that was blatantly ignored and has all turned out to be true,
> surely they have to see its unjust totally inhumane and was set to fail, and never will it be a success ever.


It all depends on the integrity of the judge & if the last one is anything to go by it doesn't bode well.

I think the culls have now confirmed, beyond any doubt!, they have nothing to do with disease control and everything to do with the removal of a protected species


----------

